# Mov file taken horizontally



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a video "mov" extension file, whose video image of person was taken
horizontally. So have to turn head 90 degrees to view it.

Is there any software which can correct it so video will be upright/vertically ?


Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

most video editing software will allow you to rotate your footage - you will also need to scale the image to fit.
what was your larger, horizontal edge is now going to have to fit within the smaller vertical dimension of a 16:9 (widescreen) window


----------

